
Reports of an Earth-Like Planet Around Proxima Centauri - mehzer
http://www.iflscience.com/space/reports-of-an-earthlike-planet-around-our-nearest-neighbor/
======
perseusprime11
It will be really cool if we focus our energies in the short-term to
interstellar communication vs. interstellar travel. This way we can atleast
figure if intelligent life is out there and figure out ways to understand
their world.

